# Oh be joyful wood



## stupka (Sep 6, 2012)

As the creek will be rising this week there's a large log between the put-in 15'er and the willows section that most likely will be moving downstream. It's currently blocking 3/4 of the creek and easy to skirt on the left but has potential to block the streambed if the water puts it in the right spot.
Heads up and have fun out there, that 23'er is just as good as ever!


Enviado desde mi iPhone con Mountain Buzz


----------

